# Sometimes It's tough to say "No"



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent response, IMO, and not just because I agree with your position 100%. Non judgemental & well explained. Good luck with pup placement!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Very tactfully put. You are entitled to do the best you can for your pups and have chosen a vaccination program with that in view. My breeder also started her litter on a vaccination program for the same reason. However she was happy to leave mine unvaccinated, at my request as my vet used a different program to hers. I am also pro homeopathic vaccinations as they do not compromise the immune system as normal vaccinations can do.

My puppy has had all his regular shots as I also feel that this is the right think to do in the area we live in, and Ken I respect you for wanting to give your puppies the best possible start in life.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think your response was perfect. Vizslas are far and few between in Indiana and they get a lot of attention and people at the dog park always start talking about getting one. I always say what wonderful dogs they are, but I also stress the cons a lot because I honestly don't think there are a lot of people in this area with the level of commitment it takes for a V.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you were very respectful and open with your reply.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with all of the above. I also want to give you kudos for seeking constructive criticism. We can always be better and it's admirable that you're looking to improve where possible!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Well done. Honest and to the point.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Agree. WillowyndRanch, I think your response is perfect just the way it is. Very polite and respectful, but also to the point.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

It is very honest and to the point. Before we decided which breeder we were getting our puppy from we made a few calls to different breeders. One was a gentleman who was very over keen in us getting one of his pups. The fact that we have never had a puppy before didn't bother him in the slightest. It actually put me off getting a puppy from him, it is lovely to read how much you care about who your puppy's go to.
It's a pity there are not more breeders like you around


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you were a big jerk about it.














I kid, I kid. Well written, firm and on-point.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll reply as a person who was on the other side of this. The first breeder we spoke to asks owners to commit to feeding raw.

I wasn't familiar with raw feeding at the time, and didn't feel I could honestly sign the contract. The breeder sent me a "not a good fit" letter much like yours, and I took no offense. Later this breeder referred me to the breeder from whom we did get our current dog.

As far as I was concerned, it was all very straightforward and no one took offense. I suspect your prospective buyer feels the same way, especially since s/he had the vaccination issue right up front in the initial inquiry.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good response!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Willow - like you the breeders I know are in the position of picking out the new owner and not the other way around - this only happens from knowledge and hard work - when it comes to being a GENTLEMAN - this is not bred into us - this happens out of respect for other people and their views - so a no from you works!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------

